# Just bought new power filters.....



## piranhaX5 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just looking for feedback here... I bought 2 aquaclear power filters. A got an Aquaclear 70 for my 29gal and I got an Aquaclear 30 for my 20gal hex. I must say that I have yet to see my tanks SO CLEAR! I formerly have a penguin bio wheel on my 29gal and a stupid whisper filter on my 20gal hex. The whipser broke so i figured id just upgrade them both and get my tanks on the same cycle (for the most part)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Please tell us that the description in your signature is a joke.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

Well note that that was his first post. Look at his stats


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I know, but I'm hoping. Otherwise, that's horrifying!


----------

